
Google Launches '.dev' Domain in (Expensive) Early Access Program - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/02/19/google-launches-dev-domain-early-access/
======
brokenwren
Is anyone going to actually pay $11,500 for a domain name this week?

~~~
Vakhariarohan
Yes, Cloudflare did this. [https://workers.dev](https://workers.dev)

